# Does anyone else have an urge to post a pic on those hot or not sites?



## InFlames (Nov 20, 2015)

In my mind I believe I'm a 7, and girls have told me I'm cute,and hot(only the big ones thought). But I was thinking what if I got like a 4. It would really mess me up. But the curiosity is killing me. 

Has anyone ever done this with good results?


----------



## InFlames (Nov 20, 2015)

Cmasch said:


> The thing is different girls are attracted to different features. I was seeing a girl for awhile who I considered a 9 out of 10 looks wise. I have a strong "caveman" brow type thing I didn't like, and it was one of her favorite features of mine. You never know what someone is into, it taught me a good lesson lol. It doesn't matter if even a majority would vote you a 4 on some site, someone will like your features man.


Yeah I had a gay guy in love with me over my slight caveman brow and big nose. It was weird.


----------



## Cmasch (Jan 24, 2015)

InFlames said:


> Yeah I had a gay guy in love with me over my slight caveman brow and big nose. It was weird.


lmao. Well sometimes it's not the attention you want. A compliments a compliment though, I guess lol.


----------



## Cheesecake (Feb 2, 2007)

I have desire to do so. I already have a good idea on what the responses would be.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)




----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

I'd break that scale with my eye.


----------



## DistraughtOwl (Mar 1, 2014)

Cmasch said:


> It doesn't matter if even a majority would vote you a 4 on some site, someone will like your features man.


Not true.


----------



## Cmasch (Jan 24, 2015)

LichtLune said:


> Not true.


Sorry you disagree. It's happened to me "not the voting thing", and many other people who most would consider unattractive find people to date all the time. Of course it's not a guarantee, most things in life aren't.


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

A wise person once said that beauty is in the eye of the beholder. But let's face it, there is a universal agreement on what is considered attractive and not. For instance, it's safe to say that Danny Devito isn't considered attractive physically by most people.


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

No since I know what the answer would be. :no


----------



## TheGarlicRouter (Jan 13, 2016)

I despise the way I look and am not photogenic in the slightest, I wouldn't dare to put a picture of my self anywhere, even if I knew anyone to see it wouldn't judge me...


----------



## SaladDays (Nov 26, 2013)

no because i know im ugly atm. im interested in some "lets make ugly people ok looking" contest if people still do that though, you know where they pay for your plastic surgery and ****? that kind.


----------



## SuperSaiyanGod (Jan 21, 2014)

I've had the urge in the past. I stopped myself from going through with it since I know what the answer will be.


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

Yeah well unfortunately i'm not hot, like at all... I'm as cold as Antarctica. 


My self esteem would be shattered but I already know i'm ugly so no point.


----------



## InFlames (Nov 20, 2015)

I dont think im going to do it. Even if I'm not a 7, the confidence that I think I am is worth more than the psycological damage of getting ranked a 5.


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

xxDark Horse said:


> A wise person once said that beauty is in the eye of the beholder. But let's face it, there is a universal agreement on what is considered attractive and not. For instance, it's safe to say that Danny Devito isn't considered attractive physically by most people.


And yet he's had a pretty decent life and as far as guys go, who is really going to do much better than he did? Look at Ron Jeremy, that guy has been with more hot ladies than all of us combined and he's hideous too.


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

I've already done that some years ago and I got upset to see what they thought. Never again.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

No. I already know women tell me I'm attractive to be nice and that a lot of men aren't attracted to me.


----------



## dreamloss (Oct 28, 2013)

I'm curious but I don't think I could handle the answers ;-;


----------



## lost wanderer (Dec 20, 2015)

I did that back in the days and nothing came out of it. I had very high ratings and very low ones. I honestly doubt everyone rate everyone fairly, plus it always depend of the pictures you put. Also I'll take internet judging with a grain of salt. Everybody got different taste. When my friend told me she likes how lil wayne look I was confused as hell and judging by the guys she dates, it's really her style. Even though she says I'm really good looking, but I'm not her style physically.


----------



## Srylance (Apr 20, 2014)

I have an idea, a site for beautiful people rejects. Let's make it happen!


----------



## hmnut (Aug 8, 2011)

I'm in no hurry for a bunch of complete strangers to tell me i'm unattractive.


----------



## InFlames (Nov 20, 2015)

Some good answers here. Makes a lot of sense. Thanks.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Honestly, no. I think I'm average looking with my skinnyness being my only real eyesore. Some girls think I'm cute, some girls don't even look my way. I don't need a stupid site to tell me if I'm good looking or not, especially considering it wouldn't make a difference anyway.

Maybe if there was a box for constructive feedback where people could leave you comments regarding your sense of style, haircut, glasses, etc.

*EDIT*
Weird. This showed up on my screen as an active thread. RIP.


----------



## uziq (Apr 9, 2012)

i think there's better instant gratification on 4chan's /soc/ board if you want a rate


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

meepie said:


> Nah, I don't care about being 'hot', since there are countless 'hot' people in the world and I could care less if I am one. I care more about being appreciated for something I've cultivated over time like my personality, intelligence and self-assurance.


^ This.

But tbh, I've also been tempted to post a selfie on one of those sites. My self esteem especially wrt my looks is pretty low already though, I really don't want it to just tank after reading a bunch of negative feedback. I think I'm average looking I guess. At best. On a good day. When the light hits me just right. And she's had a few drinks.


----------



## JohnDoe26 (Jun 6, 2012)

InFlames said:


> In my mind I believe I'm a 7, and girls have told me I'm cute,and hot(only the big ones thought). But I was thinking what if I got like a 4. It would really mess me up. But the curiosity is killing me.
> 
> Has anyone ever done this with good results?


I know I'm not hot by any stretch of the imagination. I'd rate myself objectively at about 1.5 (a 4 would be goals for me), although.. I think I'd probably appeal to some sort of niche fetish that's into ****ing deformed people. But anyway, I have been tempted to post a photo or vid of my face on reddit, just to get a general assessment as to what specifically about my face get's people to stare and glance at me in disgust. That way, I know what I can get when eventually I have enough money to get plastic surgery and hopefully become that solid 4.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

I've thought about it before.. but.. I'd feel too bad if someone said something really mean. I'm usually pretty tough when it comes to criticism, especially online.. but why set yourself up for it?


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

I have thought about it, but I have decided I wouldn't do it. I know how I look, so why would I put myself through that torture.


----------



## Swanhild (Nov 26, 2012)

tea111red said:


> No. *I already know women tell me I'm attractive to be nice* and that a lot of men aren't attracted to me.


Same here, literally all of the compliments I've received in my life were from other girls and we all know what that means.


----------



## jsgt (Jun 26, 2011)

I put my pic on hotornot.com back in the early 2000s and got around 5ish rating. Now, I'm 10+ years uglier and would have to post a high res pic(can't get away with grainy pics anymore like you could 10+ yrs ago) so...it'd show all my facial flaws which reads like a laundry list. The bad part about pics is the other person has ample time to pick over your facial features resulting in your attractiveness plummeting by the second. No thanks. I think I look better IRL anyway, but still am kinda ugly.


----------



## k_wifler (Sep 27, 2006)

I posted some photos on various rating sites I found on google, but I only got a few votes, even after several years. I thought all of those sites were dead or something.
Then again, I never had any socially internet hip friends, so I would probably never know where the action is unless I was totally obsessed, but then only after a few years of constant obsessive searching.

The reason I did it? I know there are several reasons people avoid each other. Only one of them is because they're ugly.
1 UGLY
2 HOT
3 COLD (inattentive/unapproachable)
4 BUSY
5 SCARY
...

In other news, I walked a few blocks down the sidewalk today, and personally ordered a dairy queen blizzard of the month (royal rocky road). NO FEAR. BULLETPROOF. There was even a dog on a leash that was too long, staring down the neighbor cat. I wasn't afraid, but I crossed the street for it anyways, just in case. The weather was perfect today!


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

I figure it could only go one of two ways. 

Not - ruins my self-esteem.
Hot - probably anonymous strangers masturbating to my photo.

Creepy thing with those sites are, I couldn't imagine how many people photos are posted on there by their Ex-partners without their knowledge.


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

No what's the point? If you look like you fell out of the ugly tree and hit every branch on the way down, people telling you that you're unattractive isn't going to fix anything. It's only for giving good looking people an ego boost.


----------



## Cereal Killer (Apr 21, 2016)

I've never thought about it. I know I look good lol. For real though an average looking guy can get a hot girl in life if hes confident.


----------



## 546617 (Oct 8, 2014)

beauty is in the eye of the beholder or watever. but i did post on hotornot I got 6.42 / 10 .. Lol. average is ok. But dont do it man. theres really no point . Life is not all about looks.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

lost wanderer said:


> Everybody got different taste. When my friend told me she likes how lil wayne look I was confused as hell and judging by the guys she dates, it's really her style. Even though she says I'm really good looking, but I'm not her style physically.


 @InFlames

The quoted post above and that varies from person to person. Also personality plays a role for some people.


----------



## feels (Jun 18, 2010)

No, I'd never want to do this. Nobody should do this lol.


----------



## InFlames (Nov 20, 2015)

Not anymore. Not when I'm getting girls smiling at me everyday and I'm in the best shape of my life. When I described how I felt to friends they said they were getting Patrick Bateman vibes. Plus I got a beautiful girl who hates long hair say it looks good on me and we were together for 3 months before I couldn't keep up the facade that I didn't have mental health problems.


----------



## regimes (Aug 24, 2011)

no way. i already know i'm not conventionally attractive and it's taken me this long to be okay with the features i do have that are attractive, despite everything else.


----------



## GameAddict901 (May 23, 2016)

Yeah no way I would use something like that. It would just end in me being super depressed.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

I would never do that. Ever.


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

It would be pointless imo. A lot of people troll around on the internet so I would never know how accurate those ratings would be anyways.


----------



## aquariusrising (May 19, 2014)

I did twice. Once or twice on the old myyearbook site..and I got only like 5 votes the winner 100 or more. I did win mostly only by a few points until this one encounter I lost by like 100 or way more. Imagine what that does to your self esteem. I also tried something on okcupid I got so many "ugly" votes I'm surprised I didn't kill myself. Only a few attractive votes too. 
I don't have a symmetrical face and the gift of beauty unfortunately. I'll never have a perfect face.


----------



## k_wifler (Sep 27, 2006)

aquariusrising said:


> I did twice. Once or twice on the old myyearbook site..and I got only like 5 votes the winner 100 or more. I did win mostly only by a few points until this one encounter I lost by like 100 or way more. Imagine what that does to your self esteem. I also tried something on okcupid I got so many "ugly" votes I'm surprised I didn't kill myself. Only a few attractive votes too.
> I don't have a symmetrical face and the gift of beauty unfortunately. I'll never have a perfect face.


AT LEAST you get a straight answer from people. Most people seem too embarrassed to give me a straight answer. One woman did tell me my face is more symmetrical than most... I still don't know. Are they after me for looks? When I get old, will they run away? What makes them not interested anymore? Why am I so bad at knowing what I'm supposed to know?


----------



## ActuallyBrittany (Jun 30, 2016)

What matters is how you see yourself at the end of the day, not some folk on these apps.


----------



## mike91 (Sep 23, 2012)

Nope the answer will be ugly the only good feature i have is blue eyes o well there has to be ugly people as well as attractive people


----------



## Ai (Oct 13, 2012)

Not even remotely. I've had enough people in my life outright tell me I'm either "plain/unremarkable" or just generally unattractive (in fewer polite terms.) I have no desire to _invite_ those opinions.


----------



## AllieG (Feb 20, 2014)

I wish I had enough confidence to try this but I feel the responses would crush me. In my opinion, I'm not a particularly attractive person, but some people have told me otherwise.


----------



## noydb (Jun 29, 2016)

The only way I would ever post a picture of myself on one of those sites (or indeed any site including this one) is if someone literally had a gun to my head and even then I would try to negotiate my way out of it. I'd probably die from the anxiety of uploading it anyway. And no, I'm _not_ being dramatic, shut up!!


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

That site still exists? I remember posting a pic there like 15 years ago.

Would I do it now ? Neah, I'm a boy so looks matters little (unless you pursue a carrier on modelling but other that that...).


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

I mean, I am curious on how others view me, and a site like that would get honest responses... But then again people are more harsh when it's anonymous, and I don't want to end up being super depressed by the outcome because my insecurities would basically be confirmed.


----------



## andy0128 (Dec 19, 2003)

I'm not very photogenic but really if you are or aren't the kbd of person who people generally find attractive you will know that without using these websites.


----------



## Glycerin (Jun 26, 2016)

No way. I've already had enough people irl telling me I'm unattractive. Probably on such a site they'd be even harsher and more honest. What good would I get out of it?
Also, it is difficult to rate someone from just a 2D picture. People can look better or worse or different on a pic than what they look like irl.


----------



## Septic Rodent (Aug 28, 2014)

You could always post in the AmIUgly? section in Reddit. They tend to say everyone is beautiful or just needs to lose weight/get a new hair cut.


----------



## Wolfology (Nov 14, 2016)

No, I have low self-esteem as it is. I'd rather fix my rubbish personality and my anxiety induced social awkwardness.


----------



## TheWelshOne (Sep 29, 2013)

I've thought about it a lot. I know exactly what they'll say but it'd be nice to have confirmation of how the wider world sees me. I actually almost posted to /RoastMe about a week ago but my webcam isn't good enough quality and they're not allowed to be mean on there, just funny.


----------



## doe deer (Oct 9, 2016)

i could never do it, i'm too shy and look 10 times worse in photos


----------



## rmt3 (Apr 11, 2016)

If my face is a 4 and my personality is a 6 does that make me a 10? 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## In The Shade (Jun 26, 2016)

I am already fully aware that I am ugly, I don't need a bunch of internet people to tell me, so no.


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

So people can make 'ugly' memes about me? I'll pass, thanks. I don't even want my pictures on FB.


----------

